# cagundena



## RedRag

Ha sortit la paraula cagundena (l'ombre  del vent, cap. 14) com excalamció, i no lo trobo al diccionari.

Suposo que sigui un de les "me caga en ..." expresións dels que esteu tant aficionats ;-).

"¡I quina pudor que li foten els peus, cagundena!"


----------



## Dixie!

Hahaha a mi em fa molta gràcia esta expressió  

Suposo que deu venir de "em cago en déu", no ho sé, ho dic per l'estructura


----------



## betulina

Sí, sí que ho és, és un de tants eufemismes d'aquest estil. En aquest cas segur que és de "déu".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

D'acord amb la Betulina. Jo fins i tot he arribat a sentir "Collons de dena!"...

D'aquestes transformacions se'n podria fer tot un tractat. Diria que totes les llengües ho fan (o millor dit, els parlants de totes les llengües). És com en anglès dir "shoot" per "shit". 

En català, una de molt típica, RedRag, és "culleres" per dir "collons", o "conxo" per "cony"...

Salutacions!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> En català, una de molt típica, RedRag, és "culleres" per dir "collons", o "conxo" per "cony"...



Apa! Això no ho havia sentit mai! Culleres  aquí se'n diu "collins", "coquets", i també he sentit "collita"


----------



## Mei

Dixie! said:


> Apa! Això no ho havia sentit mai! Culleres  aquí se'n diu "collins", "coquets", i també he sentit "collita"



 Jo ho dic molt quan estic amb canalla... ja se sap, s'ha d'anar amb compte... 

Salut 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Apa! Això no ho havia sentit mai! Culleres  aquí se'n diu "collins", "coquets", i també he sentit "collita"


 
Suposo que va per zones, Dixie!, a mi m'ha fet molta gràcia la teva "collita": mai no ho havia sentit i em xoca prou


----------



## Dixie!

Això de "collita" només ho he sentit dir a una persona  El mal és que m'ho ha enganxat i ara jo també ho dic de tant en tant.


----------



## Mph redux

també existeix la variant: "casumdena", més fluixeta i innocent.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I "casum" i prou... Em sona a senyora gran, però!


----------



## Mph redux

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I "casum" i prou... Em sona a senyora gran, però!



i casum l'olla!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

i casum l'ou!


----------



## Mph redux

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> i casum l'ou!



m'estàs picant...casum/cagum l'ós pedrer!


----------



## FAVOURITE

... I... "catxis" !! Aquesta la fa servir la meva filla de 3 anys... la va aprendre anant de colònies per setmana santa!! Li perdono perquè la trobo simpàtica i tot...!


----------



## brau

Per la meua zona (sud de la província de València) diem "caguendeina", que és l'equivalent valencià del "cagundena". I també gastem com a recurs eufemístic  la forma "mecasen", com a "mecasen la mar". De "collons" l'eufemisme generalitzat és sens dubte "collins". Em pregunte si al principat o a les illes també se sent això, perquè jo mai haguera pensat que fora estríctament valencià però no li ho he sentit mencionar a ningú.


----------



## su123

Bones!!

A la sèrie Vent del Pla n'hi ha un que sempre diu "cagunseuna". No l'havia sentit a dir mai, així. O diu, casunseuna? Ara no ho recordo, ja m'hi fixaré.

su123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Per la meua zona (sud de la província de València) diem "caguendeina", que és l'equivalent valencià del "cagundena". I també gastem com a recurs eufemístic la forma "mecasen", com a "mecasen la mar". De "collons" l'eufemisme generalitzat és sens dubte "collins". Em pregunte si al principat o a les illes també se sent això, perquè jo mai haguera pensat que fora estríctament valencià però no li ho he sentit mencionar a ningú.


 
Brau, molt bon dia!

Doncs em sona tant "cagun la mar" com "collins". Jo sóc més de culleres, però "collins" sí que ho he sentit tota la vida. Pel que fa a "cagun la mar"/"mecasen la mar" penso que és la transformació de "em cago en la mare que et va parir/matricular".

I "culleres", que ho dieu, a València?


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Brau, molt bon dia!
> 
> Pel que fa a "cagun la mar"/"mecasen la mar" penso que és la transformació de "em cago en la mare que et va parir/matricular".


 
Jo he sentit que es una transformació de "em cago en la Virgen Maria" o "em cago en la mare de Deu", però també podria ser ho que dius. Per cert en castellà és molt comú dir "me cago en la mar salada" (pronunciat com "me cagüen la mar salá"), és també comú en català?.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Jo he sentit que es una transformació de "em cago en la Virgen Maria" o "em cago en la mare de Deu", però també podria ser ho que dius. Per cert en castellà és molt comú dir "me cago en la mar salada" (pronunciat com "me cagüen la mar salá"), és també comú en català?.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
 Sí, sí que ho he sentit: no sé si és un castellanisme o què; però sens dubte ens és familiar...

Això que dius de la verge podria ser ben cert... O sigui que ens podríem cagar en la verge o en la mare...

Bon dia a Madrid, Antpax!


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, sí que ho he sentit: no sé si és un castellanisme o què; però sens dubte ens és familiar...
> 
> Això que dius de la verge podria ser ben cert... O sigui que ens podríem cagar en la verge o en la mare...
> 
> Bon dia a Madrid, Antpax!



La qüestió es cagar-se en algo!  "Cagun la mare del Tano quan era gitano"

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> "Cagun la mare del Tano quan era gitano"


 
i segueix "... porc i marrano"

Aquesta és molt racista, però!


----------



## su123

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> A la sèrie Vent del Pla n'hi ha un que sempre diu "cagunseuna". No l'havia sentit a dir mai, així. O diu, casunseuna? Ara no ho recordo, ja m'hi fixaré.
> 
> su123


 

Sí, ho acabo de comprovar, diu "casunseuna"

su123


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> i segueix "... porc i marrano"
> 
> Aquesta és molt racista, però!



Ah... no sabia com seguia. Sempre que la dic em quedo a "... del Tano". 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I oi que quan diem "La mare que et va matricular!" o "La mare que et va parir!" en realitat al davant hi ha un "Em cago en" implícit? Si més no, jo ho entenc d'aquesta manera...

TPS


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I oi que quan diem "La mare que et va matricular!" o "La mare que et va parir!" en realitat al davant hi ha un "Em cago en" implícit? Si més no, jo ho entenc d'aquesta manera...
> 
> TPS



Jo crec que sí... però hi ha vegades, com per exemple quan algú fa una proesa que pots dir "La mare que et va parir, has vist què has fet?" i no ens estem cagant en aquesta persona, li estem dient que el que ha fet és increíble, no sé si m'explico. Què en penses/seu? ... ... ... (També que potser que ens hi caguem igualment, ara que ho penso millor, pitjors coses s'han vist )

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Crec que les dos teniu raó. En segon que contexto pot ser "la mare que et va a parir" o un cumplido, com ha dit la Mei (altre exemple és "qué cabrón, has vist què...". Es curiós com un insult es converteix en un elogi si es dit con to d´admiració.

Salut.

Salut i bon dia a Barcelona.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Jo crec que sí... però hi ha vegades, com per exemple quan algú fa una proesa que pots dir "La mare que et va parir, has vist què has fet?" i no ens estem cagant en aquesta persona, li estem dient que el que ha fet és incre*ï*ble, no sé si m'explico. Què en penses/seu? ... ... ... (També que potser que ens hi caguem igualment, ara que ho penso millor, pitjors coses s'han vist )



Jo amb el tema mares sóc més de "la mare que et va fotre", i també pensava que hi havia un "cagun" davant, perquè és tan llarg que ja no cal i ja se sobreentén, però entenc el que vols dir, Mei... ara no n'estic tan segura, de si amb aquestes expressions d'admiració i així també hi ha un "cagun"... però m'inclinaria per dir que sí... 
De fet, és prou normal deixar anar algun renec per qualsevol cosa, encara que sigui "positiva". Per exemple, "hòstia puta, que bé/guai/com mola!" No se'm fa estrany dir "me cagun la puta/l'hòstia/etc., com mola això!"  No trobeu?


Edito- També hi ha "visca la mare que et va parir!"... on cap això?


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Jo amb el tema mares sóc més de "la mare que et va fotre", i també pensava que hi havia un "cagun" davant, perquè és tan llarg que ja no cal i ja se sobreentén, però entenc el que vols dir, Mei... ara no n'estic tan segura, de si amb aquestes expressions d'admiració i així també hi ha un "cagun"... però m'inclinaria per dir que sí...
> De fet, és prou normal deixar anar algun renec per qualsevol cosa, encara que sigui "positiva". Per exemple, "hòstia puta, que bé/guai/com mola!" No se'm fa estrany dir "me cagun la puta/l'hòstia/etc., com mola això!"  No trobeu?



Sí, sí que hi és... encara que estiguem felicitant a algú, ens hi caguem!  Qui ens entengui, que ens compri!

Salut!

Mei


----------



## su123

Mei said:


> Jo crec que sí... però hi ha vegades, com per exemple quan algú fa una proesa que pots dir "La mare que et va parir, has vist què has fet?" i no ens estem cagant en aquesta persona, li estem dient que el que ha fet és increíble, no sé si m'explico. Què en penses/seu? ... ... ... (També que potser que ens hi caguem igualment, ara que ho penso millor, pitjors coses s'han vist )
> 
> Salut!
> 
> Mei


 
Penso que en aquest cas, quan expressem sorpresa o emoció, no hi ha cap mala intenció, com tampoc hi és quan diem "això està que t'hi cagues!". Crec que el "cagar" el fem servir molt sovint i ha perdut la seva connotació inicial, encara que hi ha gent gran que s'ofèn molt quan ho sent.
su123


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Edito- També hi ha "visca la mare que et va parir!"... on cap això?



"Visca el pa, visca el vi, i visca la mare que em va parir!" Potser perque ens la diem a nosaltres mateixos? 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> "Visca el pa, visca el vi, i visca la mare que em va parir!" Potser perque ens la diem a nosaltres mateixos?



Síii!!! No em recordava del pa i del vi, i tant, i tant!!! 

Estic d'acord amb tu, Su123, el "cagar" només forma part de l'expressió, dóna èmfasi.


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Brau, molt bon dia!
> 
> Doncs em sona tant "cagun la mar" com "collins". Jo sóc més de culleres, però "collins" sí que ho he sentit tota la vida. Pel que fa a "cagun la mar"/"mecasen la mar" penso que és la transformació de "em cago en la mare que et va parir/matricular".
> 
> I "culleres", que ho dieu, a València?



No havia pensat jo mai que podia vindre d'això, la veritat. Creia cert que es referia al mar i res més, utilitzant-lo com a eufemisme. Però ara que ho dieu si que té sentit.

"Culleres" només ho diem a València quan la paella està ben acabadeta de fer.  No la veritat és que és la primera vegada que ho sent jo com a eufemisme de "collons". Curiós la veritat. 

El ben cert és que de variacions d'aquestes n'hi ha cent i la mare. L'altre dia en vaig sentir una a un poblet del nord d'Alacant que em va deixar amb la boca oberta: "Me cague en Deu i en la puta creu", va dir un xiquet d'uns 10 o 11 anys. Una dona que passava pel costat i ho va sentir no li va rodar el coll de miracle, però del bon sermó no se'n va escapar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> "Me cague en Deu i en la puta creu", va dir un xiquet d'uns 10 o 11 anys.


 
Doncs, Brau, des del punt de vista sociolingüístic em sembla una meravella que al País Valencià hi hagi xiquets que reneguin així, tan creativament i en la llengua autòctona...

Això, lingüísticament et diria que el que va dir aquest xiquet és PRECIÓS.

Me l'apunto


----------



## ernest_

Com ho escriuríeu, això que a les comarques de Barcelona sona com "macagum"?

- me cago en
- me cago'n
- ma cagu'm
- ???

Per cert, si em permeteu que em posi sentimental per uns moments, el meu pare sempre deia _ma cagu'm l'hòstia consagrada_, especialment quan li passava una desgràcia, com ara picar-se el dit amb el martell. Mai oblidaré quan era petit i el sentia cridar aquest renec amb totes les forces i jo pensava "què li deu haver passat ara?"


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs, Brau, des del punt de vista sociolingüístic em sembla una meravella que al País Valencià hi hagi xiquets que reneguin així, tan creativament i en la llengua autòctona...
> 
> Això, lingüísticament et diria que el que va dir aquest xiquet és PRECIÓS.
> 
> Me l'apunto



A mi el que em sembla una meravella és veure a una barcelonina dir "xiquet". 

Entenc el que vols dir. Cal dir però que segons em van dir l'expressió aquesta se sent per aquella zona, encara que no és molt comú sentir-la per raons evidents. De tota manera, que el xiquet l'utilitzara és extraordinari, n'estic d'acord. Encara queden algunes zones per ací on la identitat lingüística es manté sorprenentment intacta. Menys de les que caldria desitjar, però també més de les que de vegades la gent es pensa.


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> "Me cague en Deu i en la puta creu", va dir un xiquet d'uns 10 o 11 anys. Una dona que passava pel costat i ho va sentir no li va rodar el coll de miracle, però del bon sermó no se'n va escapar.



Encara que no estigue bé que un xiquet renegue així D) m'ha encantat l'expressió. Mai l'havia sentit.

Seguint amb els renecs, també em sona "collontra", o "bons cordons" (per evitar dir collons, esta la diu ma iaia)._ Casun l'orla _no sé com escriure-la, però el cas és que també l'he sentida molt.


----------



## su123

Dixie! said:


> Encara que no estigue bé que un xiquet renegue així D) m'ha encantat l'expressió. Mai l'havia sentit.
> 
> Seguint amb els renecs, també em sona "collontra", o "bons cordons" (per evitar dir collons, esta la diu ma iaia)._ Casun l'orla _no sé com escriure-la, però el cas és que també l'he sentida molt.


 

Bones!! 
Dixie, "orla"? Jo sento a dir "casum l'olla", jeje. Ja veig que aquest fil pot ser inacabable. En tenim a milers!!

su123


----------

